# dressed down JLC Reverso



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

I posted on the Cartier page about trying to decide between a Santos and a Tank. Some troublemaker suggested I look at the Reverso, too. I'm intrigued, but I want to know if I can dress it down--shorts and a polo or tee shirt in the summer and jeans and a flannel in the winter. Based on the history of the Reverso, I'm sure it could worn like that, but I'm not sure what it would look like,

Does anyone have pictures of a Reverso worn with a really casual outfit or, maybe, on a non-leather strap? I'll be visiting a Cartier boutique in May, and it's not far from a JLC AD.

Thanks


----------



## Stswervus (Oct 23, 2021)

I thought about this before I bought my Tank. I don't "dress up" daily due to my job but I like to dress well otherwise and of course dress casually occasionally. Part of my decision making came down to the thickness of the watches. The Tank is slimmer and I found it easier to dress down. A tad more understated and flies under the radar. For me the juxtapostion between dress watch and t-shirt seems less obvious with a Tank. Obviously just my take on this. And of course I'd love to own a Reverso. There's a pink one online for sale that catches my eye lol. Either way enjoy your watch buying experience and whichever you end up with. Take care.


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks.

It's funny. I thought the thinner Tank would make it "dressier."


----------



## MrChristopher (Apr 11, 2021)

I own a Tribute Duoface. I'm a little older and I always wear collared shirts and dress pants/shorts (ie: no jeans or t shirts). The watch works for my style, even with shorts. That said, my Reverso doesn't dress down easily. If you're a jeans and leather jacket kinda guy, I suspect there are better options.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

dklaiman said:


> I posted on the Cartier page about trying to decide between a Santos and a Tank. Some troublemaker suggested I look at the Reverso, too. I'm intrigued, but I want to know if I can dress it down--shorts and a polo or tee shirt in the summer and jeans and a flannel in the winter. Based on the history of the Reverso, I'm sure it could worn like that, but I'm not sure what it would look like,
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of a Revero worn with a really casual outfit or, maybe, on a non-leather strap? I'll be visiting a Cartier boutique in May, and it's not far from a JLC AD.
> 
> Thanks


Wait...you're asking if you can wear a polo watch while wearing a polo shirt? Given the connection between JLC Reverso and polo shirts, I imagine you can stroll anywhere and you will be fine, assuming of course you've washed/showered off the aroma of horse sweat


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

MrChristopher said:


> I own a Tribute Duoface. I'm a little older and I always wear collared shirts and dress pants/shorts (ie: no jeans or t shirts). The watch works for my style, even with shorts. That said, my Reverso doesn't dress down easily. If you're a jeans and leather jacket kinda guy, I suspect there are better options.


I'm definitely not a leather jacket kind of guy. More of a quarter zip sweatshirt/flannel shirt guy in the winter, polo, tee, or casual shirt in the summer. Shorts, khakis, jeans, cords for pants.

I know I can wear the Reverso with a polo. I suppose I meant more with a t-shirt. Although I suppose I could wear a different watch in that situation.


----------



## SMPc (Nov 1, 2020)

I guess the darker dials can be dressed down a bit easier. E.g. like Adrien Brody. As long as you’re comfortable, go for it.


----------



## Skyjoe (Jun 24, 2017)

I wear my reverso with almost any outfit other than a sweatshirt or gym clothes.

Like others have said it's highly appropriate to wear a Reverso with a Polo.

Many Reversos come with a Casa Fagliano leather strap. Casa Fagliano is a Polo leather goods maker out of Argentina.









Furthermore, Casa and JLC came out with some canvas and leather summer straps for the very purpose you are asking about.









*Images are not mine.


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks. Those casual straps look great.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

During the winter I'm a jeans and leather jacket kinda guy. There's a button up plaid shirt underneath that leather jacket...and it isn't tucked! Lol. Also note I have the Reverso Duoface and it has a sportier black dial on the other side that's even lumed, so that makes it easier to wear casually compared to the silver dial.

It's really just the aligator straps that make wearing casually, much more challenging. I prefer the calfskin look in the Casa Fagliano variety.

Unfortunately, I don't have the recipe for someone's OCD or social stigmas. If it makes you feel uncomfortable already that's unlikely to change.

The more someone tells me I can't or shouldn't do something (within the realm of reason of course) for no other reason than no one else does, the more I want to do it.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Both the Tank and Reverso look great with casual dress. A work colleague wears Reverso daily and he can be in either suit or jeans depending on what's in his diary.


----------



## screamsos (9 mo ago)

I honestly think that the Reverso would be great with every day wear. I just feel like it is much easier to wear a more dressy watch with casual clothing than the other way around. Anything with confidence


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

dklaiman said:


> I'm definitely not a leather jacket kind of guy. More of a quarter zip sweatshirt/flannel shirt guy in the winter, polo, tee, or casual shirt in the summer. Shorts, khakis, jeans, cords for pants.
> 
> I know I can wear the Reverson with a polo. I suppose I meant more with a t-shirt. Although I suppose I could wear a different watch in that situation.


No, you absolutely can’t! The second you put on a tee with a reverso, one of them will spontaneously combust. 😂


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

Msiekierski said:


> No, you absolutely can’t! The second you put on a tee with a reverso, one of them will spontaneously combust. 😂


Well, as long as it's one that someone else owns, I guss that would be ok.


----------



## Dubai guy (May 5, 2021)

It's very easy to dress it down, it's a great every day watch even though it's thought of as a dress watch

I wear it with the brown ostrich strap and khaki shorts and a polo shirt and sockless loafers all the time

Maybe jeans and a t shirt and old sneakers would look a bit too casual, but otherwise it's a great

I even wear it casually like above with the black strap and it looks great. IMO it's much easier to wear a small "dress watch" (like the reverso) in casual situations than it is to wear a big dive watch with a suit (IMO

If you look at my post history I think I posted a pic. Good luck.


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks, Dubai Guy. I'll try to find the picture you posted.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Sponsored polo players wear them in competition, very often with a rubber strap. Hard to dress it down more than that. I think fabric would also work well with it.


----------



## Crisker (Oct 25, 2018)

Msiekierski said:


> No, you absolutely can’t! The second you put on a tee with a reverso, one of them will spontaneously combust. 😂


And this explains why one should not wear tees.


----------



## MrChristopher (Apr 11, 2021)

Here you go. Polo shirt, pants and the Tribute.
Like I said, the Tribute is dressy and shiny, so it wouldn't work any more casually than this.
The Classic Reverso could dress down further if you wanted to go that way.

But I wear this watch most days. If you love the watch you'll find an excuse to wear it no matter the occasion.


----------



## cleger (Sep 11, 2009)

Everything "dresses down."


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

here’s the canvas and leather strap with my Reverso. I find that it goes well with jeans and a t-shirt or Henley or whatever.


----------



## BePhreed (Feb 25, 2018)

cleger said:


> Everything "dresses down."


Agreed. But not vice versa.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

I really like the dichotomy of a “dress” watch with jeans and a tee to be honest. Really comes down to your confidence and wearing what you like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sycopupy (8 mo ago)

The Fagliano straps are more sporty and casual making them more versatile for everyday wear. That's why the quick change system for the straps are so cool. When I want to dress my Reverso up, I switch over to a black croc strap. Most of the time though, I'll have the Fagliano strap on the watch.


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks, sycopupy. I'm going to an AD later this month. If I make a purchase, I'll be sure to post pictures.


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

I think the Reverso in stainless steel is a quintessential strap monster. Almost any strap--any material, any color, any decoration--looks fantastic on the watch. As such, a simple strap change can make the Reverso feel at home with nearly any outfit from ultra casual to ultra formal.


----------



## inculpable (Apr 5, 2021)

Agree the Reverso is a real strap monster. Perhaps why Jaeger offers so many OEM strap options for it (canvas to calf to alligator to ostrich).

Heads up OP, the Casa canvas straps were only available for a few months in 2021, so you’ll have to do some hunting to find them now. I luckily just found the last one in stock from a retailer online.


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Hoping the canvas stocks come back in stock online for the reverso. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

anjanshenoy said:


> Hoping the canvas stocks come back in stock online for the reverso.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried calling JLC directly?


Also curious if anyone has looked into these bracelets at all? For $125 that's less than half the price of the Casa Canvas straps. I've heard good things from Tudor owners who've put Forstner's Jubilee on their BB58s.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## inculpable (Apr 5, 2021)

WhiskeyTengu said:


> Have you tried calling JLC directly?


I called JLC about a month ago and they said the canvas weren't available anymore from them. Maybe someone else will have different luck, though.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

inculpable said:


> I called JLC about a month ago and they said the canvas weren't available anymore from them. Maybe someone else will have different luck, though.


I see. Alternatively, Casa Fagliano will make it for you, but be forewarned, it will likely be $500-600 😵‍💫


----------



## inculpable (Apr 5, 2021)

WhiskeyTengu said:


> I see. Alternatively, Casa Fagliano will make it for you, but be forewarned, it will likely be $500-600


Actually, I don't think so. Maybe some of the Reverso leather straps are made by Casa Fagliano, but these canvas straps are "Fagliano collection" and actually made by Camille Fournet for JLC. So they might be finished in terms of production.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

inculpable said:


> Actually, I don't think so. Maybe some of the Reverso leather straps are made by Casa Fagliano, but these canvas straps are "Fagliano collection" and actually made by Camille Fournet for JLC. So they might be finished in terms of production.


No, you misunderstood me. Im not suggesting that they made the ones JLC is selling.

I'm saying that Casa Fagliano will make them on commission. I had them make me the Cognac Cordovan strap I wear daily on my Reverso Duo Large, because I was aware the ones being sold by JLC were not made in Argentina, and for the most part were just "replicas" for all intents and purposes.

It was unfortunately a $500 strap. I was also notified by them last month that prices have increased due to cost of materials going up globally.

Contact Casa Fagliano and I guarantee if you want them to make one in Canvas, they'll do it...just be prepared to spend a lot.

These are legit Casa Fagliano straps:


----------



## inculpable (Apr 5, 2021)

WhiskeyTengu said:


> Contact Casa Fagliano and I guarantee if you want them to make one in Canvas, they'll do it...just be prepared to spend a lot.


Ah, interesting. I've heard Casa Fagliano makes nice straps from cordovan, but didn't know canvas or other materials were an option.

One disappointment about the Fagliano collection canvas strap is the calfskin underside. I was assuming it was completely canvas, which would be perfect for casual summer wear (heat and humidity proof). Perhaps a Fagliano commission would be the way to go.

How do you like the cordovan straps? I assume they require some break-in time? I suppose they are vastly more hardy over the long-term...


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

inculpable said:


> Ah, interesting. I've heard Casa Fagliano makes nice straps from cordovan, but didn't know canvas or other materials were an option.
> 
> One disappointment about the Fagliano collection canvas strap is the calfskin underside. I was assuming it was completely canvas, which would be perfect for casual summer wear (heat and humidity proof). Perhaps a Fagliano commission would be the way to go.
> 
> How do you like the cordovan straps? I assume they require some break-in time? I suppose they are vastly more hardy over the long-term...


I just requested from them shortly after my last reply here. I will let you and others visiting this thread who might also be interested know their response.

I agree that I would prefer the underside be completely Canvas to negate the sweat of a hot day.

I can't recommend the Cordovan enough.it has that wonderful grainy textured exterior, and the oils of your skin naturally break in the underside of the leather akin to the way one would have oiled a brand new Baseball glove to break it in. 

The leather is extremely supple now and perhaps my most comfortable strap in my collection. These guys are expensive, but you do indeed get what you pay for with them.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

Update- here's the response from Casa Fagliano:


----------



## inculpable (Apr 5, 2021)

Price?



WhiskeyTengu said:


> Update- here's the response from Casa Fagliano:


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

inculpable said:


> Price?


Still waiting on their official quote, but I have zero reason not to expect at least $500 USD. That was the quote last time for their Cordovan straps.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

inculpable said:


> Price?
> [/QStraps.


It was 500..but they gave me 5% off for purchasing from them previously. So 475.


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

While I’m sure it’s probably better than the JLC summer straps, I wonder if it’s $200 better—as I already thought the JLC straps were expensive.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

bmats said:


> While I’m sure it’s probably better than the JLC summer straps, I wonder if it’s $200 better—as I already thought the JLC straps were expensive.


I have both (of their non-canvas straps), and I can say the quality of the Cordovan is definitely better...but certainly not $200 better.

I expect JLC likely has economies of scale that allow for a lower price than Casa Fagliano.

JLC mass produced a large amount
Casa builds to order.


----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

fgarian said:


> View attachment 16665732


I'll obviously try on person first. But, would love to see some wrist shots - curious how it sits. Also how is your experience?


----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)

It sits great, I really like it. I’ll sent some new shots later this week.


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

From JLC’s Instagram account it looks like they’re releasing the summer straps again — either that or they’re teasing us for no reason at all. I wear mine with shorts.


----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

Doesn't look like you can buy online - have to call in or visit a boutique. And seems pretty pricey for what looks like canvas and leather. But may have to find my way over to the NYC boutique and take a gander...


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah. Also in my quest to find the straps I checked out Etsy. Lots of vendors are ready to do it for much cheaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

I might or might not have purchased a Reverso at a JLC boutique last week. If I did, they might have thrown in the brown canvas/summer strap instead of giving a discount on the watch. I'll post pics in a thread later this week.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

dklaiman said:


> I might or might not have purchased a Reverso at a JLC boutique last week. If I did, they might have thrown in the brown canvas/summer strap instead of giving a discount on the watch. I'll post pics in a thread later this week.


Niiiiiiiiice!

I'm going to try that when I buy the Polaris Date green dial on rubber. See if they throw in a metal bracelet instead of a discount 🤣


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)

bmats said:


> From JLC’s Instagram account it looks like they’re releasing the summer straps again — either that or they’re teasing us for no reason at all. I wear mine with shorts.
> View attachment 16768888


Well, I'll probably order a beige strap directly from JLC now that they're back, and possibly a grey too.

Until then, the one ordered directly from Casa Fagliano, because I'm impatient af, finally arrived. Wow, much like the Cognac Cordovan strap I purchased from them previously, the quality is extremely high and very well executed. This strap wears very comfortably right out of the box.

Definitely dresses this watch down in a great way.


----------



## bmats (Sep 6, 2021)

CH Premier seems to keep getting them in stock. They have the mid-grey and brown right now. I keep hoping for the tan, but no dice.


----------



## SandyLemon (8 mo ago)

Wempe in Midtown Manhattan has 2 Casa Fagliano Canvas Straps (1 blue and 1 brown) in 19mm. I unfortunately have a duoface that's 20mm lug-to-lug.

Just want to be helpful for any other seekers!


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

I have this casa fagliano strap that does a fantastic job of dressing it down but also I have a strap maker sorting out a similar strap to a Theo and Harris type one but in a casa fagliano style with the forward flap. Should be good.
This is the type one.

















and this is the casa fagliano

















I have the grande small seconds with the silver/white dial so should be a good summer two strap set.


----------



## FeloniousTesseract (5 mo ago)

I just don't feel a dress down vibe for those watches.


----------



## SandyLemon (8 mo ago)

FeloniousTesseract said:


> I just don't feel a dress down vibe for those watches.


You’re totally entitled to your own opinion, but what is the point of coming onto a thread focused on dressing down a Reverso then?


----------



## FeloniousTesseract (5 mo ago)

SandyLemon said:


> You’re totally entitled to your own opinion, but what is the point of coming onto a thread focused on dressing down a Reverso then?


i'll play....The OP is unsure of what it would look like dressed down. To that end I opinioned that the three watches referenced don't look good to me dressed down. My comment is indeed pertenant. You also are entitled to your own opinion.


----------



## SandyLemon (8 mo ago)

FeloniousTesseract said:


> i'll play....The OP is unsure of what it would look like dressed down.


Indeed your opinion has shown us all what these watches look like dressed down.


----------



## FeloniousTesseract (5 mo ago)

SandyLemon said:


> Indeed your opinion has shown us all what these watches look like dressed down.


My OPINION is not in the ten ring as many are not. I made my point to the OP, not you.


----------



## SandyLemon (8 mo ago)

FeloniousTesseract said:


> My OPINION is not in the ten ring as many are not. I made my point to the OP, not you.


You may want to re-read the OP’s post on what they were asking for... Maybe a non sequitur.


----------



## FeloniousTesseract (5 mo ago)

My metaphor eludes you or you are simply another self anointed post critic.
You may want to reread my post. It is not for you to judge.


----------



## SandyLemon (8 mo ago)

FeloniousTesseract said:


> View attachment 16910063
> 
> 
> My metaphor eludes you or you are simply another self anointed post critic.
> You may want to reread my post. It is not for you to judge.


Apologies for hitting a nerve. I know how many WUS love putting in a opinion that has nothing to do with answering the OP 🤙🏼


----------



## FeloniousTesseract (5 mo ago)

SandyLemon said:


> Apologies for hitting a nerve. I know how many WUS love putting in a opinion that has nothing to do with answering the OP 🤙🏼


We are correct about that. And it will not change. That apology is not needed.


----------

